# Atheros support not in kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r4???

## Caesars727

Guys, its been 3 years or more since I have had to install gentoo on a computer.  Anyway, like you say....they always come back.

So far, everything is going fine on the install, but I need to support my atheros wireless card. 

It should be under 

"Device Drivers=>Network device support=> Wireless LAN" in menuconfig, but it isnt there.  What gives?

Looking at this recent thread   ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-784637-highlight-atheros+wireless.html ), it looks like you have the option to select it. 

```
[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

 <M>   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support 

 <M>   Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support
```

Its been awhile for me, but what am I missing here?  I would like to get off this wired connection and back on  a wireless.

Thanks guys,

AGS

----------

## mikegpitt

You probably don't have another option selected that the option depends on.  See the "Depends on" line below, and enable those options.  BTW - if you didn't know, you can search for options in menuconfig by type a / and typing in the config parameter (in this case ATH5K).

```
  x Symbol: ATH5K [=m]                                                                                 x  

  x Prompt: Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support                                                        x  

  x   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath5k/Kconfig:1                                                  x  

  x   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL                 x  

  x   Location:                                                                                        x  

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                                              x  

  x       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                  x  

  x         -> Wireless LAN                                                                            x  

  x           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                                          x  

  x   Selects: MAC80211_LEDS && LEDS_CLASS && NEW_LEDS 
```

----------

## Caesars727

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> You probably don't have another option selected that the option depends on.  See the "Depends on" line below, and enable those options.  BTW - if you didn't know, you can search for options in menuconfig by type a / and typing in the config parameter (in this case ATH5K).
> 
> 

 

Sweet!  Thanks for the advice!  

Thats a great tip.  I can totally see how useful that will be!

A.G.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *Caesars727 wrote:*   

> Thats a great tip.  I can totally see how useful that will be!

 Definitly!  When I figured out how to properly search for symbols in the kernel, configuring things got a whole lot easier  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *Caesars727 wrote:*   Thats a great tip.  I can totally see how useful that will be! Definitly!  When I figured out how to properly search for symbols in the kernel, configuring things got a whole lot easier 

 

seconded. thirded. That was the single biggest impact linux thing I've learned in the past  6 months, possibly the most helpful on the gentoo end. 

That and finding drivers by PCI ID

----------

